# Surf Fishing in Febuary ?



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to be down in LBI and Cape May next weekend. Anything to catch in the surf this time of year besides a cold? Perhaps I should just jump on a cod boat. Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

There have been some reports of bass taken from the beaches, but they have been spotty at best. If you really wanted to you could get some small twister tails and target sundials from the beach. There is also some white perch action in the back bay areas. As far as I know most, if not all, of the headboats out of LBI are done for the season. I don't know about the Cape May area.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Really haven't heard much in my neck of the woods.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Was told by a Local Tackle shop owner that they are still getting bass at Poverty Beach in Cape May


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

I know here in Myrtle Beach the ocean temp around 57 degrees and nothing is biting,Bass are starting to hit good in the lakes along with crappie,and big blue cats.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

From what I heard, the action if any would be in North NJ coast.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Think I'll wait till I'm down next time.


----------



## JimDenn (Mar 7, 2012)

Surf is quiet - try lagoons for white perch or the bay for short strippers


----------

